# Taking pictures in the dark at a mall



## TheHoroz (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi all, I have a job as photographer in the daylight at football fields. But I've been asked to shoot a wedding propose and it's at night in a mall. I've never actually shot a picture in the dark.
And my camera isn't that good as the most of yours, mine is a Nikon D40 with a s-400 flash.
Do you guys have any tips for me?


----------



## Rosshole (Dec 19, 2013)

I would start by respectfully declining the offer.

I have declined many requests to do weddings over the years and do not feel bad about it.  I will bring my camera and snap a few photos though.


----------



## TheHoroz (Dec 19, 2013)

Rosshole said:


> I would start by respectfully declining the offer.
> 
> I have declined many requests to do weddings over the years and do not feel bad about it.  I will bring my camera and snap a few photos though.


Will the results be that bad that I should decline? :/


----------



## Rosshole (Dec 19, 2013)

TheHoroz said:


> Will the results be that bad that I should decline? :/



I can't say for sure, but most likely yes...   without having equipment that will perform better in low light, you are setting yourself up for trouble.


----------



## TheHoroz (Dec 19, 2013)

Rosshole said:


> I can't say for sure, but most likely yes...   without having equipment that will perform better in low light, you are setting yourself up for trouble.



All right thanks for the reply, I told them I'm a big fat amateur from the start. So they have to deal with it


----------



## shadowlands (Dec 19, 2013)

What kind of glass would you have?
You'd need the 35mm f1.8 and 50mm f1.8 to even stand a chance....


----------



## TheHoroz (Dec 19, 2013)

shadowlands said:


> What kind of glass would you have?
> You'd need the 35mm f1.8 and 50mm f1.8 to even stand a chance....


Since this is the beginners forum, it's okay to ask how I can see which one I have right?


----------



## shadowlands (Dec 19, 2013)

TheHoroz said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of glass would you have?
> ...



No worries. It would be written "branded" on the actual lens... it should say something like:
18-55 f3.5-5.6
or 35mm f1.8


----------



## ronlane (Dec 19, 2013)

Are you asked to shoot a wedding or a wedding proposal? I'm lost on what they asked you to do here.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 19, 2013)

sounds like an engagement proposal.

you need fast glass, and the SB400 will only work to light the subjects, it's not powerful enough to really do anything else by fire directly at the subjects.


----------



## TheHoroz (Dec 19, 2013)

shadowlands said:


> TheHoroz said:
> 
> 
> > shadowlands said:
> ...


Thanks, it's exactly like this: ED 18-55mm 1:3.5-5.6G II


----------



## TheHoroz (Dec 19, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Are you asked to shoot a wedding or a wedding proposal? I'm lost on what they asked you to do here.


I'm sorry English isn't my native language, it's an engagement proposal. 
And I'm just going to take pictures of the happening of it, like capturing the moment of the proposal.


----------



## TheHoroz (Dec 19, 2013)

Braineack said:


> sounds like an engagement proposal.
> 
> you need fast glass, and the SB400 will only work to light the subjects, it's not powerful enough to really do anything else by fire directly at the subjects.



Hmm, let's hope for the best then...


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 19, 2013)

TheHoroz said:


> Hi all, I have a job as photographer in the daylight at football fields. But I've been asked to shoot a wedding propose and it's at night in a mall. I've never actually shot a picture in the dark.
> And my camera isn't that good as the most of yours, mine is a Nikon D40 with a s-400 flash.
> Do you guys have any tips for me?



Flashbangs.  They provide the lighting you need plus you get some great action shots.  Problem is it's sort of a one shot deal and you will most likely end up needing bail money.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 19, 2013)

I say go for it. Just be sure to set the expectations with the guy (I assume) and let him know that the light is an issue and with your equipment, you can't guarantee anything. Give it a shot, you may capture the moment beautifully.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 19, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> TheHoroz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, I have a job as photographer in the daylight at football fields. But I've been asked to shoot a wedding propose and it's at night in a mall. I've never actually shot a picture in the dark.
> ...



This kind of humor is almost impolite when addressed to someone who is not a native English speaker.
It is very easy to be seen as making fun of them.


----------



## TheHoroz (Dec 19, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > TheHoroz said:
> ...



Well I didn't quite understand what he was saying about bail money.. so he must be making jokes


----------



## TheHoroz (Dec 19, 2013)

ronlane said:


> I say go for it. Just be sure to set the expectations with the guy (I assume) and let him know that the light is an issue and with your equipment, you can't guarantee anything. Give it a shot, you may capture the moment beautifully.


Thanks for the motivation , I have to give it a shot, I'm not going to let down people one day before the shoot so wish me luck!


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 19, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > TheHoroz said:
> ...



Well admittedly sensitivity has never been my strong suit but the point is taken.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 19, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> TheHoroz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, I have a job as photographer in the daylight at football fields. But I've been asked to shoot a wedding propose and it's at night in a mall. I've never actually shot a picture in the dark.
> ...


Can you trigger them with a Pocket Wizard?


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 19, 2013)

tirediron said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > TheHoroz said:
> ...



Think it depends on what level you've reached in World Of Warcraft.. but shhh.. you're going to get me in trouble with Lew again.. lol


----------



## Tailgunner (Dec 19, 2013)

TheHoroz said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> > TheHoroz said:
> ...



This is your standard kit lens. If you plan on photographing people on a more regular bases, I would invest in a 50mm 1.8D or a 35mm 1.8. Either of these lenses will set you back around $100..maybe more for the 35mm but their exactly what you need for people and low light conditions.


----------



## skieur (Dec 19, 2013)

Rent or buy a good sized auxiliary flash with a diffuser and you should be good to go.


----------



## kathyt (Dec 19, 2013)

What part of the mall? Will there be extra lighting around the proposal site? The mall won't be pitch black. I would get more details, find out what time it will happen, where it will happen, and then go to the location at that time and try it out. Give it a try. You might surprise yourself. Take a friend to practice on.


----------



## bratkinson (Dec 20, 2013)

This past March, while photographing several missionaries from our church on shopping sprees with gift funds we provided them, I was requested stop taking pictures and leave 2 of the 10-12 stores I was taking pictures in. We graciously left the stores. All, no flash. Fortunately, I had gotten enough shots in those stores to satisfy my documentary needs. In the corridor areas, I/we were not challenged. But then, shooting with a large, gripped DLSR, I'm guessing they were concerned we were 'shooting' for an advertisement or else spying on their business.

Not knowing the conditions of the mall and stores you may be in, my suggestion is take the pictures quickly and move on. One never knows what goes through the minds of various mall cops and store managers...


----------



## orljustin (Dec 20, 2013)

Learn how to drag your shutter before the shoot:
ilovephotography.com -- Light Readings Article #9


----------

